# Got my snake FINALLY!!



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

went to my reptile expo this morning and i picked up a 100% het albino Columbian male, hes an 07....only have one picture and it was right when i bought him, when he gets settled in i will post more pictures..







thanks to Mettle and dark frost and all of those who helped me with my journy up till now


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

good luck but i got a question... shouldnt a albino be lighter than that..?


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

i dunno personally, they told me her was het for albino, and its from a pretty trusted breeder


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i belive you but what does het mean?


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

well albino is a reccessive trait so it means both parents need to have albino trait for an albino to be produced, and "het" means that it has the albino triat in him but does not show, so if i bred him with a female het albino then i would have a 50 50 chance of getting albinos and normal looking snakes (like mine) but they would be het for albino..

i forget and wouldnt know how to spell it the actual word that het is short for...it could be hetogenous or something like that, im sure someone could give a better explantion then what i just did.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

eddyhead said:


> well albino is a reccessive trait so it means both parents need to have albino trait for an albino to be produced, and "het" means that it has the albino triat in him but does not show, so if i bred him with a female het albino then i would have a 50 50 chance of getting albinos and normal looking snakes (like mine) but they would be het for albino..
> 
> *i forget and wouldnt know how to spell it the actual word that het is short for...it could be hetogenous or something like that, im sure someone could give a better explantion then what i just did.*


i think the word is heterozygous. i think you explained it pretty good. het means they carry the genes, but dont show the trait. Homozygous means they carry and show the trait. how you get a ****/het snake, idk...


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice looking snake you got there, cant wait to see your setup when you get time to take some pics


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks, well the first night was sucessful, except he slept outside of his hide, and in fact he has never been in his hides...is this ok? i mean he would go in them in he wanted right? i dont need to show him where they are do i?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Congrats man i like your snake, looks like mine alot. You are going to love that little guy i wish i didnt have to sell my girl.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

ya hes awsome looking i just want to get him out so bad and get some pics and get to hold him for a little...but hes only been with me for 2 days now so im still letting him get settled down and everything


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

waiting is good..... my ball was stressed when I put him in their obviously.. cuz the next day when I tried to get him he lashed at me.... but didnt bite... ever since then no problem.... once you feed they will love you forever


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats on the purchase. Glad it all worked out for you!









Cute little guy you've got there. Did you pick up some food for him while you were at it? Get info on what he has been started on, any idea on number of meals/sheds already, etc?

I wouldn't worry about the snake not using the hide. Mine only does from time to time. Half the time he's out, chilling, perched somewhere. He doesn't need a hole or enclosed to feel secure unlike my corns and carpet python. And the fact that he slept out of a hide shows, imo, that he's not overly stressed at the moment.

Post pics of the setup when you can.


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

You are correct in Het meaning heterozygous. However if you crossed him with a het female you would only have a 25% chance for an albino. However if you crossed it with an albino female you would get 50% albino and 50% hets. Do you know the phenotypes (physical appearance) of the parents? Hopefully the parents were normal and an albino. This is the only way to be sure that a normal looking offspring is a het.

But good looking snake either way. Hopefully you can find someone with an albino female and split the offspring.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

flyboy said:


> You are correct in Het meaning heterozygous. However if you crossed him with a het female you would only have a 25% chance for an albino. However if you crossed it with an albino female you would get 50% albino and 50% hets. Do you know the phenotypes (physical appearance) of the parents? Hopefully the parents were normal and an albino. This is the only way to be sure that a normal looking offspring is a het.
> 
> But good looking snake either way. Hopefully you can find someone with an albino female and split the offspring.


yes your right on all marks...im still learning about the morph world but yes i did see the parents, one was normal and one was female, and his siblings some were albinos and some were just hets.

he is strange, hes got a personalitity


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

eddyhead said:


> You are correct in Het meaning heterozygous. However if you crossed him with a het female you would only have a 25% chance for an albino. However if you crossed it with an albino female you would get 50% albino and 50% hets. Do you know the phenotypes (physical appearance) of the parents? Hopefully the parents were normal and an albino. This is the only way to be sure that a normal looking offspring is a het.
> 
> But good looking snake either way. Hopefully you can find someone with an albino female and split the offspring.


yes your right on all marks...im still learning about the morph world but yes i did see the parents, *one was normal and one was female*, and his siblings some were albinos and some were just hets.

he is strange, hes got a personalitity








[/quote]

You're lucky that we don't really get female visitors in this forum.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Mettle said:


> You are correct in Het meaning heterozygous. However if you crossed him with a het female you would only have a 25% chance for an albino. However if you crossed it with an albino female you would get 50% albino and 50% hets. Do you know the phenotypes (physical appearance) of the parents? Hopefully the parents were normal and an albino. This is the only way to be sure that a normal looking offspring is a het.
> 
> But good looking snake either way. Hopefully you can find someone with an albino female and split the offspring.


yes your right on all marks...im still learning about the morph world but yes i did see the parents, *one was normal and one was female*, and his siblings some were albinos and some were just hets.

he is strange, hes got a personalitity








[/quote]

You're lucky that we don't really get female visitors in this forum.:rasp:
[/quote]
hahaha typo i ment albino


----------

